# Kreisleriana and Bach's Quodlibet



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Is anyone aware of a written analysis of Schumann's use in Kreisleriana of material from the Quodlibet in Bach's Goldberg Variations?

This was briefly mentioned in a talk I heard recently, and I am intrigued to explore further...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

Could this be what you're looking for, Balthazar?
http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/41054414?uid=3738016&uid=2&uid=4&sid=21106670894633

PS: You can sign up to a free JSTOR account and read the document online for 14 days.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

Another link here Balthazar to help you answer your query : http://pianosociety.com/cms/index.php?section=635


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, TH!

I am greatly enjoying the Carey article, though I don't think it has exactly what I'm looking for.

I heard mention that Schumann wove some of the tunes from the Quodlibet into different movements of the Kreisleriana in not so obvious ways, possibly as a puzzle for Clara. I haven't found a direct discussion of this anywhere, but I want to take a closer look at the music. On listening, I think I can hear the first Q theme in the final K movement, but that may be the power of suggestion... And so far other references escape me, but I am not so familiar with Kreisleriana.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

The Kreisleriana is probably my favourite Schumann piece so far. It has an experimental edge, while being very well crafted and containing lyricism and dynamic contrast. But his other character pieces are excellent as well.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You also have to take into account that the quadlibet is itself based on a other music, so the inter-textual references in Kreisleriana are nested. Has anyone read Hoffmann's book? Is there anything relevant?

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Articles/BWV988-Quodlibet[Braatz].htm


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone read Hoffmann's book? Is there anything relevant?


I have started _The Life and Opinions of Kater Murr (with the fragmentary biography of Kapellmeister Johannes Kreisler on random sheets of scrap paper)_. I know that the Goldberg Variations make an appearance in the book, but I haven't gotten there yet. I will say, though, that so far it is one of the wittiest books I have ever read.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> I have started _The Life and Opinions of Kater Murr (with the fragmentary biography of Kapellmeister Johannes Kreisler on random sheets of scrap paper)_. I know that the Goldberg Variations make an appearance in the book, but I haven't gotten there yet. I will say, though, that so far it is one of the wittiest books I have ever read.


One of may favorites, too--enjoy!


----------

